# Pics of Roan or Info?



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

If you have a Roan could you please send pics and any info you know about them? I would love to see pics from birth up....thank you so much for your help!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

It depends on what roan. We have a lovely Chocolate roan called Luna. If you search the forum for Luna, you're bound to find some pics. 

However, there are also blue roan and lemon roan so I'm not sure what you are after. If you go to the Cockapoo Club of GB website, there are pictures of all the coat colours. (Click on the logo on my signature for the address)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

You dont have to ask me twice to post some pics
Here's Buddy he's Lunas brother

These are when he was 8 weeks old


























He's alittle older here









I think he's about 4 mths here you can see he's going darker









This one was taken last October,you can really see how the white parts have gotten darker and darker


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Forgot to say ,when he was born he and all of his brothers and sisters all looked white and chocolate then from about 4-6 weeks you can see the chocolate under the white ,any good breeder will be able to tell which are roan in the litter.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Like Donna can't resist sharing pics of Gaia, she is also a chocolate roan.
4 weeks








7 weeks








8 weeks








5 months









As Gaia is only 5 months her coat still has a lot of development.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi there

We have a blue roan girl called Pepper, there are other blues on here too.

She was born 4th Aug 2011, so probably still has some coat development to go yet. These photos were only taken last week (5 1/2 months old)


















This one is from selection day so about 8 weeks old:










She's a lovely little pup

Hope these help

Ian


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Fifi said:


> Like Donna can't resist sharing pics of Gaia, she is also a chocolate roan.
> 4 weeks
> 
> 
> ...


Gaia is beautiful!


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow! All such BEAUTIFUL dogs! Thank you! Love the pics!


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

I am not sure if our new baby is a Roan or not...They are rare here in the U.S., or I sure can't seem to find any. Kona is a espresso Chocolate/ White parti, but I see large chocolate areas coming through white in his pics. I will send more once we get him, this is all we have, they show up small on here. Either way, we think he is just amazing! I will see if I can post some pics of his "brother" from a previous litter...maybe that will help.


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

*Pic of Kona's Brother...Is he Roan?*

Here is Kona's brother from a previous litter... Is he a Roan Parti? From the research I have done, this was my conclusion.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Didnt realise you were from U.S ,why is that colour rare over there?
Whatever colour he is he looks gorgeous ,so he's an american cocker cross then?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He looks roan to me but how old is he?


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

*Roan*

I am not sure why it is rare here...I have only seen one in all the time I have searching. (months) The brother is 4 months here.


----------

